# Strainers and log jams MF Salmon Idaho



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

http://www.restwhenyoudie.com/(21)april_27th_2007.htm

A buddy just got off the river and posted this trip report. I think it will get worse before it gets better. 

I guess I will find out May 16th.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the update, we have a group launching on the 19th, could you do us a favor and clear out all that wood? ; )


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Great trip report. If that doesn't get fixed, whether by man or water, there will be lots of cancellations available.


----------

